# Early Model 2014 Dead Battery



## spike (Jul 26, 2013)

I appoligize if this issue is well known, but I thought I would relate my experience.

I purchased my vehicle (in Texas) back in July. At that time, I was the first diesel sold by that dealer - diesel models were hard to locate back then !

The other day, the car refused to crank. Matter of fact, turning the key produced all sorts of different warnings/messages/noises. Was a strange experience for me. Initially, I suspected a dead battery, but since it was warm that morning, and I had no previous inidcations of a weak start, the battery "idiot light" was not indicating, I thought it was something else. After several attempts to start, I gave up and jumped the car. It started right away and I took off to my dealer (40 miles). The dealer did not have a battery in stock (diesel different ?), so they gave me a loaner truck.

I received a call the next day from GM service. Apparently, the battery was NOT the issue - it was the RADIO ? The local dealer technician determined through GM in Michigan, that **SOME** Diesel Cruze's were assembled with the wrong radio ! This resulted in the radio not powering off ( always ? sometimes ?) when the car is shut down. There was no indication of this - every time I turned the car off, the radio appeared to power off, but it was still drawing power. The car had been sitting 4 days when this happened.

They installed a new radio yesterday (and a new battery). 

Just thought I would relate this since I had ZERO indications / malfunctions for several months.... then this happened unexpectantly. :bowing:


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow, that's pretty wild. Glad it was all taken care of in a timely manner. I sure hope I have the right radio in mine. I have an early VIN as well.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Did the wipers swipe the window? Mine did with a dead battery

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## LemonGolf (Feb 17, 2014)

There may be something to this "wrong radio installed" report from GM. As I read through this thread, I recalled another member, Diesel14, state he does not have Pandora in his My Link, despite being printed on his build sheet. 

Here: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...-will-make-cruze-better-car-6.html#post790833 

..Post#51

LG


----------



## spike (Jul 26, 2013)

newsguy99 said:


> Did the wipers swipe the window? Mine did with a dead battery
> Yes, the wipers seemed to work. Also, the interior lights were on, but it was very bright outside so hard to tell if the lights were weak. With the battery "dead" every turn from "off" to "start" produced wildly differing error/warning messages. The GM tech said once the battery voltage gets low enough, the computer will whack out and not display correct anything. Poor desgin if you ask me, since there was enough voltage to flash all the lights, run the wipers, run other pumps (I could hear them humming), run interior lamps,...etc. One would think that THE BATTERY indicator could stay lit to let you know ITS THE BATTERY.
> 
> Its all about the software !


----------



## spike (Jul 26, 2013)

Hmm, interesting to note. I have not had time yet to determine if anything is different. HOWEVER, I noted that the background skins change when I change the radio station now. I seem to recall that they did this during my initial (when purchased) few weeks, but then I notice this "stopped" and the skin stayed the same ? I will have to check into this further and see if I have any other "new" functionality on the radio.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Spike, 

I am sorry you had this concern with your Cruze. Glad to know your dealership has resolved this for you. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

spike said:


> I appoligize if this issue is well known, but I thought I would relate my experience.
> 
> I purchased my vehicle (in Texas) back in July. At that time, I was the first diesel sold by that dealer - diesel models were hard to locate back then !
> 
> ...


This is a VERY interesting thread! I have an early build too, but I have never let my car sit for more than a day or two, so I would likely have never experienced this. How were they able to determine this? Is it part of a recall? I am out of warranty now, so I wonder if this is a problem I am not aware of in my car because I never let it sit. I will say that on multiple occasions I have accidentally left the reading light on overnight, but never had a problem starting the next morning.

I also wonder if this could be causing some of the weird CEL errors some owners are experiencing.

Also, was your delaer able to provide a VIN range? Is there some way to tell if it has the wrong radio?


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

spike said:


> newsguy99 said:
> 
> 
> > Did the wipers swipe the window? Mine did with a dead battery
> ...


----------



## spike (Jul 26, 2013)

diesel said:


> This is a VERY interesting thread! I have an early build too, but I have never let my car sit for more than a day or two, so I would likely have never experienced this. How were they able to determine this? Is it part of a recall? I am out of warranty now, so I wonder if this is a problem I am not aware of in my car because I never let it sit. I will say that on multiple occasions I have accidentally left the reading light on overnight, but never had a problem starting the next morning.
> 
> I also wonder if this could be causing some of the weird CEL errors some owners are experiencing.
> 
> Also, was your delaer able to provide a VIN range? Is there some way to tell if it has the wrong radio?


The technician at the dealer discovered the "radio" issue - not certain how he determined this. To my knowledge this was not a recall. I heard a rumour that this is a "service bulletin" but I can not confirm that or any Vin number ranges for problem. 
In summary "I dont know anything else" :dazed002:
I have a small suspicion that I am NOT finished with this problem..... my radio functionality is not what I expected.... looking into it, maybe just a "user" issue.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

spike said:


> The technician at the dealer discovered the "radio" issue - not certain how he determined this. To my knowledge this was not a recall. I heard a rumour that this is a "service bulletin" but I can not confirm that or any Vin number ranges for problem.
> In summary "I dont know anything else" :dazed002:
> I have a small suspicion that I am NOT finished with this problem..... my radio functionality is not what I expected.... looking into it, maybe just a "user" issue.


What's it doing/not doing?


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

spike said:


> The local dealer technician determined through GM in Michigan, that **SOME** Diesel Cruze's were assembled with the wrong radio ! :bowing:


I wonder if this has anything to
do with some CTD owners, me included, not having the Pandora icon displayed? I also don't have the Fuel price/locator icon, weather icon or movie icon on my MyLink.


----------



## spike (Jul 26, 2013)

diesel said:


> What's it doing/not doing?


:music: I am still "studying" on the radio. I do not have the pandora icon or the weather icon .... BUT, I am not certain of all the things I should have either ?h34r:

I have glossed over the manual, and can note one thing wrt the satellite radio. The "skins" thing is strange to me. When I initially got the car, the skins would change (not every time) when I changed stations. This quit at some point and only the "blue" background skin is displayed. When the dealer replaced the radio, I noted that the "skins" were back to changing (again not every station change) when I switched XM stations. I thought "ok, this is because they installed the correct radio". But, the next time I drove the car - no changes again - back to blue only ? 
So, this is a trivial issue I know. But, it has arroused my suspicion that all may not be corrected yet ? I have heard of others reporting (see this thread, Brad Herr) missing radio functions / display not what is expected ? 
I continue my research as time allows....... 
:question:


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

spike said:


> :music: I am still "studying" on the radio. I do not have the pandora icon or the weather icon .... BUT, I am not certain of all the things I should have either ?h34r:
> 
> I have glossed over the manual, and can note one thing wrt the satellite radio. The "skins" thing is strange to me. When I initially got the car, the skins would change (not every time) when I changed stations. This quit at some point and only the "blue" background skin is displayed. When the dealer replaced the radio, I noted that the "skins" were back to changing (again not every station change) when I switched XM stations. I thought "ok, this is because they installed the correct radio". But, the next time I drove the car - no changes again - back to blue only ?
> So, this is a trivial issue I know. But, it has arroused my suspicion that all may not be corrected yet ? I have heard of others reporting (see this thread, Brad Herr) missing radio functions / display not what is expected ?
> ...


I keep forgetting to check if I have the Pandora icon, but I do seem to remember the Weather icon. Unless I am getting that mixed up with my GLK that I had for a while. Hopefully I will remember to check next time I get to the car.


----------



## spike (Jul 26, 2013)

diesel said:


> I keep forgetting to check if I have the Pandora icon, but I do seem to remember the Weather icon. Unless I am getting that mixed up with my GLK that I had for a while. Hopefully I will remember to check next time I get to the car.


While I have not read through this yet, I note many "if equipped" notations WRT the Infotainment system (starting on page 12).
So, perhaps I am "not equipped" ? :blush:

http://www.chevrolet.com/content/da... and Videos/02_pdf/2k14cruze_info2ndprint.pdf


----------



## 888 (Jan 14, 2014)

spike said:


> newsguy99 said:
> 
> 
> > Did the wipers swipe the window? Mine did with a dead battery
> ...


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

spike said:


> I noted that the "skins" were back to changing (again not every station change) when I switched XM stations. I thought "ok, this is because they installed the correct radio". But, the next time I drove the car - no changes again - back to blue only ?
> So, this is a trivial issue I know.


Mine did this as well, for months it was just the blue. The other day it started changing again. Makes ZERO sense to me.


----------



## spike (Jul 26, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> Mine did this as well, for months it was just the blue. The other day it started changing again. Makes ZERO sense to me.


Yes, me 2. Do not understand the SKINS functionality at all. I have not figured out if I can force it to change or not. NOT a big issue, but just seems weird


----------



## spike (Jul 26, 2013)

BradHerr said:


> I wonder if this has anything to
> do with some CTD owners, me included, not having the Pandora icon displayed? I also don't have the Fuel price/locator icon, weather icon or movie icon on my MyLink.


Brad, 
I do not have Pandora either. But, I have the Fuel / Weather Icons - They are on page 2 of the main screen.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

spike said:


> Hmm, interesting to note. I have not had time yet to determine if anything is different. HOWEVER, I noted that the background skins change when I change the radio station now. I seem to recall that they did this during my initial (when purchased) few weeks, but then I notice this "stopped" and the skin stayed the same ? I will have to check into this further and see if I have any other "new" functionality on the radio.


Mine did the exact same thing.


----------



## Andy (Dec 4, 2013)

I have not tried it yet , but the pamphlet with the radio stated you have to have your phone plugged in by the USB for sure but maybe the auxiliary wire for the pandora icon to be illuminated. I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## spike (Jul 26, 2013)

Andy said:


> I have not tried it yet , but the pamphlet with the radio stated you have to have your phone plugged in by the USB for sure but maybe the auxiliary wire for the pandora icon to be illuminated. I'll check tomorrow.



:blush: Ok, I started this thread because my battery had dies as a result (so GM told me) of having an incorrect radio version installed in my "early" model diesel. I was further confused by several of the radio "features", being "disabled" or "the background art" changing / not changing. My initial suspicion was these "unusual radio operations" *could* still be related to having the wrong radio or something still "not quite right" with the radio vs. the diesel. However, after some research I have learned: (infotainment system)

1.) Background Art is acting "normal": (excerpt from a newsgroup)
I have to make some assumptions for lack of information but this is what I suspect. You have the upgrade "Mylink" radio system. There is no wallpaper option for the background. What you are seeing is when you are on XM Radio, it is called XM background radio art. Not all channels have it so what happens is when you switch to a channel that does not broadcast it the previous background stays up. You will have to make sure that under the radio options menu you have XM channel art checked for yes then go to each different channel and see what loads. I have found quite a few different ones but remember, when you switch to a channel that has its own art it will take the place of the existing art

2.) Pandora / Sticher Option is acting "normal":
At least for Pandora, you have to have the "app" on your smartphone, then "activate" it on your Infotainment system. Without this, the icon will be "dark". I suspect the same applies for the sticher application.

3.) Gas / Weather is acting "normal":
These were on "page 2" of my home screen... just never noticed the arrow for "next page". I have used both and they are functional. Just need to customize my home page to move these to "page 1" and move apps I am not interested in to "page2".

I am NEW to GM & the Cruze, so I had not taken the time to read the manual or do enough investigative work. :S-A-Smack:
Time will tell if the "new radio" installed is the correct one (finally) and does not drain my battery. But, as to the radio functionality being suspicious, making me believe it *still may not be the correct one*, I am satified that all (with the radio) is as it should be. 

PS: I have contacted GM and requested additional info on the "installed wrong radio in some Cruze Diesel models" issue. If they reply with any info, will post it.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

spike said:


> :blush: Ok, I started this thread because my battery had dies as a result (so GM told me) of having an incorrect radio version installed in my "early" model diesel. I was further confused by several of the radio "features", being "disabled" or "the background art" changing / not changing. My initial suspicion was these "unusual radio operations" *could* still be related to having the wrong radio or something still "not quite right" with the radio vs. the diesel. However, after some research I have learned: (infotainment system)
> 
> 1.) Background Art is acting "normal": (excerpt from a newsgroup)
> I have to make some assumptions for lack of information but this is what I suspect. You have the upgrade "Mylink" radio system. There is no wallpaper option for the background. What you are seeing is when you are on XM Radio, it is called XM background radio art. Not all channels have it so what happens is when you switch to a channel that does not broadcast it the previous background stays up. You will have to make sure that under the radio options menu you have XM channel art checked for yes then go to each different channel and see what loads. I have found quite a few different ones but remember, when you switch to a channel that has its own art it will take the place of the existing art
> ...



Yes - please post what you learn about that, I would be particularly interested. When is the next time you will let your car sit for 4 days?


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

With all the mylink issues on the diesel, I think it may be worth starting a thread just to capture all the issues. 
Mine consistently has the same issues several other members have and I'm sure more are having the same problems and are unaware.


----------



## spike (Jul 26, 2013)

diesel said:


> Yes - please post what you learn about that, I would be particularly interested. When is the next time you will let your car sit for 4 days?


From Erica (service rep in this newsgroup)::biggrin:
"The 2014 Cruze diesel comes standard with the UFU audio system, UP9 Chevrolet MyLink, and the U2K Sirius XM satellite Radio"

Thanks Erica ! At least I know there are NOT supposed to be different radio models installed. This means, I believe, we should ALL have the same functionality/radio ? 
Of course, you know I have zero idea what UFU / UP9/ U2K "really" mean, but I am not certain if this should convey any information other than all the 2014's are "standard". 
I have sent a private message with my VIN to see if Erica can trace my build sheet to identify the "wrong radio" was installed initiallly. This could lead to discovery of VIN vs. "wrong radio" in early models ?

Diesel, my car had "sat" for multiple days previous to the battery being dead. That is what made this very strange, I had the vehicle for 7 months prior to the issue. So, my suspicion is that the radio drain on the battery was an intermittent problem. But.... ?


----------



## spike (Jul 26, 2013)

BradHerr said:


> With all the mylink issues on the diesel, I think it may be worth starting a thread just to capture all the issues.
> Mine consistently has the same issues several other members have and I'm sure more are having the same problems and are unaware.


Brad, What issues are you still having ? If you have read my post from yesterday, at least for me, all the "MyLink" issues I **thought** I had are cleared up. I did not understand how to use MyLink.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Several problems show up as the same symptoms: 
1. No pandora icon at all (if pandora is open on my phone and I plug it in, the pandora app launches and I have all functionality. If I change sources to XM then try to go back to pandora, the icon is not displayed. If I scroll with the source button on the radio past fm to XM then to stitcher, which is the next source displayed, the red box disappears and pandora launches. 
2. No weather app icon displayed at all. If I get a weather notification, I can open it, then the weather app launches and I can get to the 5 day forecast and local 3/6 hour forecast. But once I close it out there is no way to get back to the weather until I get another notification. 
3. No fuel price/locator app icon displayed at all. 
4. No movie app icon displayed at all. 
5. While navigating and selecting menu from screen, then going into "nearby poi's", then "restaurant", I cannot scroll down to other food choices that aren't shown on the first page. If I'm not navigating I can scroll down and see all food categories.


----------



## spike (Jul 26, 2013)

BradHerr said:


> Several problems show up as the same symptoms:
> 1. No pandora icon at all (if pandora is open on my phone and I plug it in, the pandora app launches and I have all functionality. If I change sources to XM then try to go back to pandora, the icon is not displayed. If I scroll with the source button on the radio past fm to XM then to stitcher, which is the next source displayed, the red box disappears and pandora launches.
> 2. No weather app icon displayed at all. If I get a weather notification, I can open it, then the weather app launches and I can get to the 5 day forecast and local 3/6 hour forecast. But once I close it out there is no way to get back to the weather until I get another notification.
> 3. No fuel price/locator app icon displayed at all.
> ...


Brad,
Just wondering : Have you checked with your dealer on these issues ? I don't use Pandora, but #2 and #3 seem a bit strange. Hopefully, you do not have the incorrect radio installed issue ?


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

spike said:


> Brad,
> Just wondering : Have you checked with your dealer on these issues ? I don't use Pandora, but #2 and #3 seem a bit strange. Hopefully, you do not have the incorrect radio installed issue ?


 Yes, I have an appointment tomorrow, 3 March, for the dealer to reflash the radio. I will post an update as soon as I get the results.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

This morning I got my radio reflashed and all is well! All of the icons that are supposed to be displayed are there and it works as designed. The issue with the navigation was also fixed.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Brad,

We're pleased to hear that your concerns have been resolved. Please feel free to follow up with us about your dealership visit. We look forward to hear your feedback!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

